# Franklin county



## BIG HUNT (Oct 17, 2011)

We have alot of acorns on our lease. The deer are hitting them hard. Seeing plenty of acorns all over the county. Should be alot of does killed opening weekend with all the acorns and fewer doe days.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 25, 2011)

had 2 small bucks fighting saturday evening under my stand bought 6:30. they put on a good show. seem to be moving better in the afternoon. saw a fox and a bobcat also.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 26, 2011)

Shot a buck Sunday morning. Came in to my scent bombs. Made a scrape in front of me. His hocks were stinky! The rut is not far away!


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 27, 2011)

Joe Moran said:


> Shot a buck Sunday morning. Came in to my scent bombs. Made a scrape in front of me. His hocks were stinky! The rut is not far away!



Where's the pics Joe?


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 28, 2011)

djackson67 said:


> Where's the pics Joe?


I'll let Jason Show you. Long story!


----------



## redwards (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful afternoon in the woods. Acorns raining down all around me. Just waiting for him, maybe he's gonna show up before dark.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 6, 2011)

Deer were moving this evening on our lease. No deer taken yet though. I shot healthy yote this evening and that was all i saw.other members seen deer but no shooters. 
Yesterday evening no deer were seen. We still have acorns falling. When is the rut gonna kick in?


----------



## redwards (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope the rut waits until next week...the 14th!!!
My son and I will be up there in Franklin Co. then.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 12, 2011)

small bucks are chasin now. bigger bucks are crusin. these 2 small bucks were taken this evening on our lease.


----------



## redwards (Nov 14, 2011)

9:15am
Young 4 ptr followed my path in. Went to scrape d d smelled licking branch where I had sprayed some Bowhunters Fatal Obcession. Nothing else so far


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 14, 2011)

i still dont think the big boys are in full rut yet. it should turn on later this week or first of next week.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 19, 2011)

deer came in on me after shooting light. lots of shootin around us this evening. no deer spotted this morning. hopefully the shootin will push the deer our way.


----------

